# Nylabones and rats?



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

I've read a lot about giving your rats nylabones (obviously the smallest size) to chew on. My dogs love nylabones and I'm considering buying one for my rats, just wondering if anyone here has given their rats nylabones? I know each rat has different preferences, just wanted to get your opinions on the idea...


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

what are nylabones?


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

they're a type of chew toy for dogs to keep their teeth clean. 

well that's what they are in australia. lol

the only ones i know about are a type of plastic, and i have been told somewhere once that they are ok for ratties but i've never tried them. :/


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Check the protein content. I think some are fairly high and ought to be avoided for rats.

I think they used to make strawberry ones, but I've never managed to find them.


----------



## becci (Apr 20, 2008)

if they are anything like greenies , they are not good at all
really bad for digestion and will get stuck in poor ratties tummy
not a good plan
you'd be better off giving them milky dog bones


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a nylabone for my rats, i baught it from a rat toy site below. I havent tried it yet but i guess its good because it was from a rat site.
www.ratwarehouse.co.uk

Other dog treats are stuff like mini bonios and pedigree puppy tubos.


----------



## becci (Apr 20, 2008)

tbh , i agree they're a good idea but there have been reports that dogs are dying because of eating this sort of thing and its not getting digested...just a personal risk i dont want to take...eh


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, I've heard of similar incidents. I am curious though. If we're talking about their non-edible range (just the plastic ones), I wonder how much a dog could 'eat' before they die? I don't mean to sound cruel but dogs can handle quite a fair bit before they reach the point of death. Also, would they still be selling them if there were known cases of dogs dying? I've seen a few rat websites give them excellent reviews...


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

the plastic ones are meant to be chewed on by teething puppies or dogs that just like to chew things up, but not meant to be swallowed, they're supposed to be thrown out if they start to look like they are going to have bits break off.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

illmithra said:


> the plastic ones are meant to be chewed on by teething puppies or dogs that just like to chew things up, but not meant to be swallowed, they're supposed to be thrown out if they start to look like they are going to have bits break off.


That's exactly it.  

When we got one for the puppy, it had a warning on the package saying that it was absolutely not for larger dogs, as they have the jaw power to break pieces off.

I would think that might not be great for rats, as they have the jaw power to chew through steel. :wink:


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

are rawhide dog chews ok for ratties though? i have heard of a few people giving them to their ratties but i'd like to make absolutely sure before i did :/


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

NO! Rawhides are not ever a good idea!!! See the diet sticky, I think the answer to why is in there. If you really want something for your rats to chew on try to find some apple tree limbs or bark. They really like that! I personally have 2 apple trees in my backyard, I take small pieces inside and freeze them for a few weeks (make sure there are no bugs) and then give them to my rats. They love them!


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

that's good to know. my little girls so far get baby teething rusks, they're a vegtable flavour, to chew on. it was more of a curiosity question than asking because i wanted to give them to them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No rawhide. Real bones would be fine though.


----------

